# Studio by White LK150



## linny (Jun 13, 2011)

Someone locally is selling one of these. I know nothing about machine knitting. Are these good?


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

please check the prices on ebay...there are many metal bed machines for the same kind of money.... yes, the 150 will do basic St st and hand manipulation, I think intarsia, but not sure.... but metal beds in these same price ranges, will do all these things plus punchcards, lace, tuck st, etc., personally, the only plastic bed machine I would spend money on is the Bond (2 or 3 types, but that family of machines), and then, only because you can extend them to extra wide machines for larger sizes. You will have to decide...no one can decide this for you, but I have several machines and the plastic bed machine I began with 30 years ago was really wasted money...with the same amount, I could have had a much more sophisticated metal machine that did not end up with broken 'gate posts' , rendering it unusable.


----------



## linny (Jun 13, 2011)

Interesting. She only wants $60 for it new. Thought it might be worth trying.


----------



## alan55 (Aug 18, 2013)

linny said:


> Someone locally is selling one of these. I know nothing about machine knitting. Are these good?


As a basic knitter they are good to learn on but being a mid gauge are much more suited to what in Australia we call 8 ply (DK) yarns. A separate carriage is need for intarsia (picture knitting) which I have but have rarely used. All the basic stuff (fair aisle, tuck, lace and slip) can be done but you need to do it manually.

Even though I have a couple of metal bed knitters (most donated to me) my LK150 is my preferred knitter mainly because of the available yarn where I live. I bought mine sometime in the early 1990s and after years of knitting a small part in the carriage broke (about 2 weeks ago) which I have repaired but looking for another mid gauge knitter anyway.


----------



## susanjoy (Aug 13, 2013)

$60 compared to UK prices sounds like a really good buy.


----------



## CeliaAgnus (Jun 22, 2013)

If I could find one for $60 I would jump at the chance buy...and you say it is new! 
Go for it, this price new will not coma again. The prices I find are new lk150 $400.
Please correct me if I'm wrong. Celia


----------



## Lsay3 (Sep 30, 2012)

The other big plus is they are light weight as compaired to the metal beds and very easy to learn on because they are basic. I've knit many pullovers, scarves and cowls on mine.


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

linny said:


> Someone locally is selling one of these. I know nothing about machine knitting. Are these good?


Yes, that is a really good price and it is a good machine. Many experienced knitters, instructors and other knitting professionals choose to keep and use their LK 150 machines, as well as using metal bed machines. The LK 150 has a variety of attachments available and the needle beds can be extended. The machine is available new and parts can be ordered through a dealer. It is a mid gauge machine, 6.5 mm and knits the same weight range of yarns that hand knitters seem to prefer and that is widely available.
You need to check that all the accessories, manual and tools are with it. (listed in the front of the manual)
The manual can be downloaded for free online.
I have extended one as wide as 300 needles but I usually keep it at 200.


----------



## MaryAnneCutler (Jul 31, 2013)

Yes, it is a great buy if it comes complete with manuals and tools. Follow the manual to learn how to use it. 
If it turns out to not be your think, it will sell readily.


----------



## sblackler (Jun 23, 2016)

Sixty is a good price. Make sure it has all its bits and pieces (listed in its manual). This mid-gauge machine will handle a 'hand knitting' range of yarns, from fingering to bulky. There are some really good books available to show how to use it as well as DVDs and online courses.
All knitting patterns can be broken down into three categories: knit, tuck and slip and that is what all knitting machines can do. The simplest require more hand-manipulation but that's what hand knitting is anyway.
I say, go for it. I have many machines but I am never without my LK150 (or without my Addis). Shelley


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

I have more than 10 machines, from very basic to the best electronic machine that Brother made, the KH-970. Of all my machines, I like my LK-150 the best. Yes, it is relatively basic, but that's one of the reasons I like it. I don't have to fiddle with a lot of different screens to try to program something into, including just the row counter. If I want to make something quickly, it's my go-to machine.

You can do a lot with just the basic carriage, but you do have to hand-select the needles for patterning in fair-isle (two color), slip stitch, tuck stitch, etc. They did make a fair-isle carriage at one time, but those are hard to find now, but do come up on eBay and other places from time to time. They still make the intarsia carriage, which helps you to knit large pictures/designs in as many colors as you want. Since this is a mid-gauge machine (which means the needles are spaced 6.5mm apart), you can knit yarns labeled 2, 3, and some lighter 4's on it.


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

linny said:


> Someone locally is selling one of these. I know nothing about machine knitting. Are these good?


YES! Run, don't walk, to get it for that price if its in good condition. They are simple, sturdy and easy to use. A great beginner machine!!


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

randiejg said:


> I have more than 10 machines, from very basic to the best electronic machine that Brother made, the KH-970. Of all my machines, I like my LK-150 the best. Yes, it is relatively basic, but that's one of the reasons I like it. I don't have to fiddle with a lot of different screens to try to program something into, including just the row counter. If I want to make something quickly, it's my go-to machine.
> 
> You can do a lot with just the basic carriage, but you do have to hand-select the needles for patterning in fair-isle (two color), slip stitch, tuck stitch, etc. They did make a fair-isle carriage at one time, but those are hard to find now, but do come up on eBay and other places from time to time. They still make the intarsia carriage, which helps you to knit large pictures/designs in as many colors as you want. Since this is a mid-gauge machine (which means the needles are spaced 6.5mm apart), you can knit yarns labeled 2, 3, and some lighter 4's on it.


 :sm24:


----------



## quill-ws (Jul 30, 2014)

I agree that the L K 150 is a very good Basic machine, it is very light but reliable. I experimented one day, I used an Acrylic 4 ply on a very tight tension and it was very successful, for anyone that wants to knit 4 ply to Chunky this is a very good buy. It knits Plaiting too, without having to change the yarn feeder on the carriage. It does not have a Ribber though,but if knitting socks you are able to use a mock hem, or a manual Tuck Stitch by leaving the carriage on Hold, while doing Tuck. I have used it and it works okay. From, Susan, U.K.


----------



## alan55 (Aug 18, 2013)

quill-ws said:


> I used an Acrylic 4 ply on a very tight tension and it was very successful, for anyone that wants to knit 4 ply to Chunky this is a very good buy. It knits Plaiting too, without having to change the yarn feeder on the carriage. It does not have a Ribber though,but if knitting socks you are able to use a mock hem, or a manual Tuck Stitch by leaving the carriage on Hold, while doing Tuck. I have used it and it works okay. From, Susan, U.K.


I haven't been to successful using 4 ply on mine; for me the knit was to loose compared to 8 ply yarn. For the rib though I have used a 2 x 1 mock rib in the past but for the last few years I've done a 1x1 rib as instructed in the book; takes longer but looks better. Using every 2nd needle (13mm gauge) for 12 or 14 ply is another option which I've done a few times.


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

alan55 said:


> I haven't been to successful using 4 ply on mine; for me the knit was to loose compared to 8 ply yarn. For the rib though I have used a 2 x 1 mock rib in the past but for the last few years I've done a 1x1 rib as instructed in the book; takes longer but looks better. Using every 2nd needle (13mm gauge) for 12 or 14 ply is another option which I've done a few times.


Hi Alan:

Remember that the U.S. and the U.K are two great nations separated by a common language. :sm02:

Here's a chart comparing yarns. I used what we call 4-ply quite successfully on my mid-gauge machine (Brother KX-350/almost identical to your White/Singer/Studio LK-150) and found it handled what we call Sport Weight (with a very low number on the tension dial) up to the 4 ply with a higher number.


----------



## linny (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks, everyone, for your advice. The LK150 turned out not to be new, but rather vintage. But seems to have all its pieces with exception of instructional video (VHS cassette which I couldn't have played anyhow). My question is: has the LK150 changed over the years or can I just search for the manual and start there?


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

The machine has hardly changed.
Here is a link to a free manual.
http://machineknittingetc.com/singer-lk150-knitting-machine-instruction-manual.html


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

linny said:


> Thanks, everyone, for your advice. The LK150 turned out not to be new, but rather vintage. But seems to have all its pieces with exception of instructional video (VHS cassette which I couldn't have played anyhow). My question is: has the LK150 changed over the years or can I just search for the manual and start there?


http://www.yarn-store.com/silver-reed-lk150-knitting-machine.html?whence=


----------



## alan55 (Aug 18, 2013)

KnittyGritty800 said:


> Hi Alan:
> 
> Remember that the U.S. and the U.K are two great nations separated by a common language. :sm02:
> 
> Here's a chart comparing yarns. I used what we call 4-ply quite successfully on my mid-gauge machine (Brother KX-350/almost identical to your White/Singer/Studio LK-150) and found it handled what we call Sport Weight (with a very low number on the tension dial) up to the 4 ply with a higher number.


Your chart says 4ply and sport weight are the same; but not an issue. I can't remember the tension setting but when I tried mine it was within the 2 to 4 range and with a 322 on hand as well I would have normally used that one anyway.


----------



## alan55 (Aug 18, 2013)

linny said:


> Thanks, everyone, for your advice. The LK150 turned out not to be new, but rather vintage. But seems to have all its pieces with exception of instructional video (VHS cassette which I couldn't have played anyhow). My question is: has the LK150 changed over the years or can I just search for the manual and start there?


I bought mine new in the early 1990s and they didn't come with a video back then. The manual covers everything and no they haven't changed except for the colour but that could be brand name thing.


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

I bought mine new in the early 90's too and I did get a video. It must have been a country by country marketing thing.
The original company video is on You Tube, like everything else.


----------



## denisejune (Dec 6, 2015)

The LK150 will do intarsia using the AG10 carriage. Have knitted many picture sweaters on the LK150 using the AG10.


----------



## quill-ws (Jul 30, 2014)

There is one difference that I know of, my model was made later than the earliest L.K. 150`s. Silver Reed, ( U.K.`s name for this K.M.), designed a new Charting Device, for their Electronic K.M`s, which may also be used on newer L.K. 150`s, because they have an Electronic Row Counter, it looks like the old version I think, but has a hole for the Cable to connect to the Charting Device. The Graph Sheets are Plastic and one Dealer told me he did not sell them because they were very expensive, and I would need to buy them from Silver Reed. I do not know if this Charting Device is able to be used on their newer Punch card models, Fine and Standard Gauge, does anyone on this Forum know? From, Susan, U.K.


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

quill-ws said:


> There is one difference that I know of, my model was made later than the earliest L.K. 150`s. Silver Reed, ( U.K.`s name for this K.M.), designed a new Charting Device, for their Electronic K.M`s, which may also be used on newer L.K. 150`s, because they have an Electronic Row Counter, it looks like the old version I think, but has a hole for the Cable to connect to the Charting Device. The Graph Sheets are Plastic and one Dealer told me he did not sell them because they were very expensive, and I would need to buy them from Silver Reed. I do not know if this Charting Device is able to be used on their newer Punch card models, Fine and Standard Gauge, does anyone on this Forum know? From, Susan, U.K.


The KR10 and the KR11 have the cable to plug in to that row counter with the plug. Any machine that you can fit that row counter on can use it.
My LK 150 came with the right row counter. There are mylar sheets to fit for sale on Ravelry right now.



denisejune said:


> The LK150 will do intarsia using the AG10 carriage. Have knitted many picture sweaters on the LK150 using the AG10.


Silver Reed is now making the AG 11 which works on any machine that the AG 10 would work on. We can hope that they will put the Fair isle carriage back into production too.


----------



## quill-ws (Jul 30, 2014)

It is good to know that S.R., are making gadgets again for some of their K.M`s. If only the other well known makers like Passap and Brother and Toyota would make them again. Perhaps thinking outside the box, making lightweight ones for those with mobility problems and youngsters, but with automatic patterning that is easy to use. There are the round style ones that are not easily available in the local shops. I like the idea of the Addi Express but I do not want to buy from the internet, I do not believe it is available in the U.K., in high street shops, only online. It is useful for making hats and small items for charity and for presents, no side seam/s to sew up. There are so many people that are interested in crafts, especially now that there are large craft shops in the U.K. and elsewhere, but they do not seem to tap into this market, a shame. From, Susan, U.K.


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

linny said:


> Interesting. She only wants $60 for it new. Thought it might be worth trying.


That is a great price and the LK150 is, IMHO, a wonderful starter machine. I had one years ago and regret selling. I do have 2 plastic machines , the Brother 390 w/400 carriage and the Singer HK100. Love them both. I also have the KnitKing Compuknit III and the Brother 890 punch card machine. My ribber fits both the 890 & the CK III.

I'd suggest watching several videos on YouTube about the LK150. I think you'd be surprised how versatile it can be. Look for the name, Susan Guagliumi. She's fabulous and loves the 150.

Marge


----------



## alan55 (Aug 18, 2013)

Azzara said:


> We can hope that they will put the Fair isle carriage back into production too.


What's an LK150 Fair Isle carriage or do you mean the standard carriage?


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

alan55 said:


> What's an LK150 Fair Isle carriage or do you mean the standard carriage?


Studio made a special, separate carriage for knitting Fair Isle on the LK 150. It is called the FC 6 and it only fit the LK 150 and the LK 140. They are hard to find now and expensive when you do find one. At one time Intarsia was more popular and Studio stopped making them.


----------



## alan55 (Aug 18, 2013)

Azzara said:


> Studio made a special, separate carriage for knitting Fair Isle on the LK 150. It is called the FC 6 and it only fit the LK 150 and the LK 140. They are hard to find now and expensive when you do find one. At one time Intarsia was more popular and Studio stopped making them.
> 
> 
> 
> a little easier doing fair isle with this one than the standard carriage.


----------



## askia (Mar 30, 2016)

quill-ws said:


> If only the other well known makers like Passap and Brother and Toyota would make them again.


All these manufacturers stopped making knitting machines some years ago - although spares still seem to be readily available I can't see any chance that they will tool up again to produce new stuff.


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

askia said:


> All these manufacturers stopped making knitting machines some years ago - although spares still seem to be readily available I can't see any chance that they will tool up again to produce new stuff.


Silver Reed has brought the AG 11 into production. They still make new machines and have brough a few things back. There is a slight hope they will make the FC6 again, maybe as the FC7 .


----------



## askia (Mar 30, 2016)

Yes, I know about Silver Reed. I was referring to Passap, Brother and Toyota, quoting quill-ws:


quill-ws said:


> If only the other well known makers like Passap and Brother and Toyota would make them again.





askia said:


> All these manufacturers stopped making knitting machines some years ago - although spares still seem to be readily available I can't see any chance that they will tool up again to produce new stuff.


----------

